

Show HN: Build a Viral Waiting List - sevenadrian
https://www.HelloList.com

======
sevenadrian
I was building the MVP for another product, but after seeing tons of other
pre-launch startups starting to gamify their waitlist (by letting users move
up the list by referring others to sign up) I decided I want to take advantage
of that too so I started building that out.

Then I thought, "hell, why don't I try to actually turn this into something?"

Three-ish weeks later, HelloList.com was born.

Take a peek! Going to try to make this something that nearly anyone can use to
build a waiting list, so would love to hear any feedback on how to make it
more useful.

------
tacone
Cool idea, simple and effective! Wish you good luck.

One thought about pricing: limits are very bad. Let's say I pay you for the
plus plan. Once I get over 1000 what happens? Do I loose mails? You don't want
that to happen to your customers: provide recovery options of some kind, or
change revenue model.

------
genystartup
It will probably be cool if you let users be able to customize the reward for
inviting folks. For example, if I'm launching an app, it doesn't matter if
you're number 1 on list or 1,000. Everyone will still be downloading at the
same time when the app is released. Perhaps some users will want to customize
such that when you invite 20 friends, you get x, when they sign up, you get y.

Good concept though.

~~~
sevenadrian
Thanks man!

HelloList can definitely do that (need to make that more obvious), mainly
because it's just a simple platform. People sign up and promote it and such,
and on the backend you get an ordered list of all the entries including info
like who referred them, number of referrals, when they signed up, ordered by
their rank (can dl it as a CSV too). Whether you let just the top 100 in your
beta for free, give everyone who referred >3 people something, give the top
500 people a "badge", or etc., is entirely up to those building the list.

------
tattedup
Spelling error:
[http://i.imgur.com/Mwmb78A.png](http://i.imgur.com/Mwmb78A.png)

*Your

~~~
sevenadrian
awesome catch, thanks man!

------
damir
Getting 'Email can't be blank' error. Also, https barks at me...

I like the idea, keep pushing...

~~~
sevenadrian
weird, was this on the example on hellolist.com, or on a list you had
somewhere?

------
bramgg
Can you provide an example page?

~~~
sevenadrian
Yup, there's actually an example right on the home page right under the hero.
Enter an email to sign up for "PicExample"

